# Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?



## Henkkaas (28. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Koigemeinde, 

mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr interesse an einer Betreuung eurer Anlagen und Gesundheitsbetreuung eurer Kois interessiert seid die von einem professionellen Spezialisten angeboten wird. 

Mich interessiert einfach ob ihr für so eine Dienstleistung zum Wohl eurer Koi offen seid?


----------



## Dodi (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Hallo Marek,

einem Anfänger würde ich das empfehlen! 

Wenn man schon ein "alter Hase" ist , über die notwenigen Kenntnisse (Krankheiten) und Mikroskop verfügt, ist das nicht unbedingt nötig - evtl. mal ein tel./per Mail Rat eines Fachmanns.

Deshalb habe ich für mich mit "nein" gestimmt (auch, wenn ich nicht in NRW wohne).


----------



## sylvia810 (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Hallo Marek, 

also ich würde so eine Dienstleistung gerne in Anspruch nehmen. Ich bin halt erst seit 1 1/2 Jahren Koihalter und musste auch schon 4 Fische verlieren bis ich mal das Koizentrum Hattingen bestellt hab und jetzt meine 4 restlichen Fische behandelt wurden. Es wäre schöner gewesen man hätte vorher irgendwie hilfe bekommen stattdessen wurden mir immer wieder neue Fische angedreht. Und die ganzen Zoohandlungen versuchen immer nur ihre Produkte zu verkaufen. Erst vor ca 2 Wochen war ich mit einem Kranken Koi in einem Aquaristikshop und dort bekam ich auch direkt zwei mittelchen für ca. 60 Euro in die Hand und sollte diese anwenden. Nach dem ich das zeug reingekippt hab und sich absolut keine Besserung einstellte hab ich den Koitierarzt geholt und er hat mir das bestätigt was ich schon ahnte die 60 Euro hätte ich mir sparen können das was mir dort angedreht wurde ist viel zu schwach. Dieser besagte Koi bekam erst mal eine Spritze und eine Behandlung mit Salbe und Puder. Also ich werde auf keinen Fall wieder in diesen Shop einen Fuss reinsetzen. 

Gruß

Sylvia


----------



## Roadrunner (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Mein Teichbauer will so einen Service in Zukunft anbieten.

Vor allem jetzt im ersten Jahr werde ich ihn zum Winter hin einmal in Anspruch nehmen, auch damit ich als Neuling keine Fehler mache, die die Fische dann ausbaden müssen. Und auch im Frühjahr werde ich mir nochmals professionelle Hilfe holen.

Grüße aus dem Sauerland, Guido


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Den Fischen zuliebe ja, wer hunderte von Euros ausgibt sollte auch zusehen das es der Investition gut geht - gerade wenn jemand nur Anfängerwissen hat - und da machen ja so nen paar € den Kohl nicht fett.

Ebenfalls kann ich mir so einen Service als *Koi sitter* gut vorstellen - falls jemand mal Urlaub macht und keine andere Möglichkeit der Betreuung findet die einen Notfall erkennt und schnell handeln kann.


----------



## GitteB (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Ja, auch ich habe so meine Probleme mit den Tierchen. Einen habe ich Anfang des Jahres verloren . Wenn ich eine Möglichkeit in der Nähe hätte, würd ich Hilfe gern in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Charline (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Hallo Marek,

wir wohnen ebenfalls in Deiner Nähe und wären sogar sehr an solch einer Pflege interessiert. Wie können wir Dein Angebot in Anspruch nehmen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Henkkaas (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

@Charline,
@GitteB

Ihr habt eine PN!


----------



## kwoddel (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Hallo
Wenn ihr jemanden braucht der so was macht, ich würde das auch machen!!! Bei Interesse einfach eine PN.


----------



## Charline (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Hallo Kwoddel (Frank)

wir haben einen 30qm großen Koi-Teich mit 18 Fischen. Wie das leider so ist, wächst uns die Arbeit über den Kopf und unsere Teichpflege könnte besser sein. Wir wären unendlich glücklich, wenn wir einen Fachmann und Liebhaber hätten, der uns dabei etwas unterstützt. Hättest du dazu Lust?

Vielen Dank und mfg Charline


----------



## Wolfgang (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Hallo
ich biete diesen Sevice schon seid ca 2 Jahren an und er wird gerne angenommen. Sollte jemand an meinem Service, Teich und Filterreinigung, Begutachtung der vorhandenen Filter und Teichanlage mit der Besatzung,gegebenenfalls Verbesserungsvorschlägen, interesse haben, PN an mich, am besten mit TelNr ich melde mich dann.


----------



## Henkkaas (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

hallo Leute

da sich das jetzt hier zu einem WerbeThread entwickelt will ich mal sagen worum es mir ging.

Die Firma EliteKoi in Langenfeld ( mit Enrico Bregas) plant ab nächstem Jahr eine proffessionelle Betreung mit einer spezialisierten Tierärtztin und Unterstützung mit Rob Heijmans der schon lange im engen Kontakt mit Enrico Bregas steht. 

Außerdm den kompletten Part Koiteich Planung und bau von einem spezialisiertem Teichbauer!!! 

Service von Koiteichplanung, Bau, und anschließender Gesundheitsbetreuung des Teiches und der Koi wird geboten. Und das auf professioneller Ebene. Nicht Nebenbei!!!!!!

Um einfach mal zu sehen wie hier auf sowas reagiert wird wollte ich mal hören was ihr meint.

Also hier die Adresse:

www.elitekoi.de

oder kontakt über mich 


Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Wolfgang (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Hallo Henkaas
wer redet denn hier von nebenbei. Ich habe 25 Jahre!!!! Erfahrung mit Teichbau und Koihaltung. Von der Planumg des Teiches und des passenden Filters, bis zur Gestaltung rundum (Granit, Pflanzen im und um den Teich) alles aus einer Hand, inklusive Teich Service.
Bei Fragen
info@Koi-fuer-jedermann.de


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Wer ist den jetzt der günstigste,
kann mal jemand die verschiedenen
Preise hier rein posten ?


----------



## Henkkaas (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

@Wolfgang

Warum fühlst du deich dann angesprochen

naja nix für ungut....

@Coolniro

genau eine Art MyHammer für Koiteichbetreuung


----------



## kwoddel (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Kann ich nur bestätigen, und das kann er 





Wolfgang schrieb:


> Hallo Henkaas
> wer redet denn hier von nebenbei. Ich habe 25 Jahre!!!! Erfahrung mit Teichbau und Koihaltung. Von der Planumg des Teiches und des passenden Filters, bis zur Gestaltung rundum (Granit, Pflanzen im und um den Teich) alles aus einer Hand, inklusive Teich Service.
> Bei Fragen
> info@Koi-fuer-jedermann.de


----------



## Wolfgang (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*

Hallo
@ Henkkaas
ich wollte ja nur was klarstellen

@Kwoddel
Danke für die Blumen   wir beiden haben  ja auch nen super Teich bei dir hinbekommen


----------



## Henkkaas (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Koipflege in NRW erwünscht?*



Kannst mich Marek nennen


----------

